# Why do you do Photography?



## wako (Apr 16, 2013)

Im just wondering what the breakdown of canonrumors' is. 

Im pretty sure I overspend on this hobby of mine which I still consider as a new hobby (2-3 years now?) but I once read online, "some people's hobbies are boats, some are cars, both are much more expensive then photography." I guess thats how I justify my almost 10k worth of gear that doesnt pay back a single cent. 

Currently I have a 5D mk3, 24-70L mk1, 24-105L, 50L, 70-200L 2.8 IS II, despite all that Im still thinking of picking up a 24-70L mk2. My girlfriend keeps stealing my mk1 =[


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 16, 2013)

That is a good enough reason to upgrade right there!



wako said:


> Im just wondering what the breakdown of canonrumors' is.
> 
> Im pretty sure I overspend on this hobby of mine which I still consider as a new hobby (2-3 years now?) but I once read online, "some people's hobbies are boats, some are cars, both are much more expensive then photography." I guess thats how I justify my almost 10k worth of gear that doesnt pay back a single cent.
> 
> Currently I have a 5D mk3, 24-70L mk1, 24-105L, 50L, 70-200L 2.8 IS II, despite all that Im still thinking of picking up a 24-70L mk2. My girlfriend keeps stealing my mk1 =[


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 16, 2013)

Ummmm....because I can't draw or paint very well?
;D

Seriously, for me this is a way to help remember nuances of places and people. It forces me to slow down and look around me. Even when I don't take a pic, I'll admire the view or the lighting or the architecture just a bit differently. And, when I do have a "keeper" it adds to the experience. My name is not Capo or Adams or Eisenstadt or Bourke-White. I don't do this to earn a living or to even show others. I do it for me.

Now, if I could only figure out a way to not work for a living........


----------



## eml58 (Apr 16, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ummmm....because I can't draw or paint very well?
> ;D
> 
> Seriously, for me this is a way to help remember nuances of places and people. It forces me to slow down and look around me. Even when I don't take a pic, I'll admire the view or the lighting or the architecture just a bit differently. And, when I do have a "keeper" it adds to the experience. My name is not Capo or Adams or Eisenstadt or Bourke-White. I don't do this to earn a living or to even show others. I do it for me.
> ...




I think that pretty well says it, including the first line, Photography for me ensures I take the time to look around me, appreciate being alive, appreciate the world and all the truly wonderful things in it, it gets me off my arse & out the door, the Images are just part of it, I love the smells of the Bush in Africa, the Blue & White starkness of the Arctic/Antarctic, it's part of the Adventure of Travel of going somewhere for a reason, and the Images are about coming back with not just the memories.

Now Canon, where the hell is that 200-400f/4


----------



## The Bad Duck (Apr 16, 2013)

Photography and my girlfriend (6 years now) seem to be the only things I never get tired of. I get so much energy and inspiration and it makes me want to push myself to be better and never dissapoint. It must be love.


----------



## lholmes549 (Apr 16, 2013)

I first enjoyed photography because I loved capturing the beauty of the world around me, from the very small details to the massive landscapes. 
I still love and enjoy that but now I get more of a kick from capturing the special moments in my life and the lives of those around me. There's nothing quite like looking back on a shot and all the memories come flooding back as well as the emotions that come with it; plus, it's quite useful because I have an awful memory!
I also have to agree with one of the posts above, it gives me a reason to go out and have adventures, and capturing great shots is just a bonus! (if it happens )


----------



## lucuias (Apr 16, 2013)

Because I love to photograph people.
Because I love to freeze the moment & expression. 
Because I love art.


----------



## baervan (Apr 16, 2013)

Sometimes I'm so amazed by the beauty of reality that I need to save it somehow. Sometimes I would like to start from reality and make something entirely new. Oh, and I'd love to be paid for that, but I'm not there yet.. so much more shooting and experimenting to do..


----------



## sanj (Apr 16, 2013)

Why do you breathe.


----------



## dirtcastle (Apr 16, 2013)

Photography is like a conversation with someone who lets me ask lots of questions. But I usually only get a good answer when I ask a good question.


----------



## baervan (Apr 16, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Photography is like a conversation with someone who lets me ask lots of questions. But I usually only get a good answer when I ask a good question.


----------



## Leejo (Apr 16, 2013)

I love history, and hence also recording - sometimes snapshots, sometimes better.
And also because it's my only realistic artistic output as I can't draw, paint or write prose.
And I can aspire to create my own works for the walls at home.


----------



## rpt (Apr 16, 2013)

sanj said:


> Why do you breathe.


Absolutely!

And because it is there (to be photographed) 
PS: George Mallory copied my thoughts in advance (even before I was born...)


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 16, 2013)

Because I love it, getting paid or not.

Its like a thing when you were a kid that you kind of outgrew as you age yet the hidden joy is still there,
just waiting to be discovered again, just waiting for the _trigger_..... that results to a click of a shutter. No joke! LOL.

You guys described it way better than I can. ;D


----------



## bycostello (Apr 16, 2013)

i enjoy it...


----------



## pharmaphotog (Apr 16, 2013)

To me, photography is just like golf. One good shot keeps me coming back for more.

I earn money for side jobs; however, I would still have all of my gear if I were never compensated for it.


----------



## tron (Apr 16, 2013)

bycostello said:


> i enjoy it...


me too


----------



## jsexton (Apr 16, 2013)

One of the best ways to relieve stress.


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2013)

jsexton said:


> One of the best ways to relieve stress.



Ditto.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 16, 2013)

It started out as a trial, got my 7D for personal use and didn't think anything about it. Then I thought, I _have_ to learn this stuff as it would be embarrassing going around with a 7D on Full auto.  So I got a few books and was hooked, things just sort of escalated from there and now it's earning some money as a side job.

I agree with previous posters, good stress relief and I enjoy it, plus, there's always some new thing I want to get out and try. A lot of inspiration comes from the likes of flickr et al. "Whoa! How'd they do that? I want to try it too." -sort of thing.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 16, 2013)

It's my form of artistic expression. I can't sing, paint or write poetry, but I can take good pictures.

I started getting serious about photography three years ago, but was taking mostly landscapes when we were on vacation. I didn't shoot much unless we were someplace with breathtaking scenery. That's evolved over time to include just about everything, every day. When our 12-month-old son came along last spring, I became very interested in documenting his young life, so have been working hard at my portrait and indoor photography skills.

As others have said, photography has expanded the way I look at everything. I notice more details. I'm more aware of the light, it's sources and direction. I see beauty in things I didn't even notice before. Even when I don't have a camera with me I think about how I would shoot a certain scene if I did. 

Photography is a way to relieve stress, but at the same time it's challenging. In addition to the artistic aspects, I love working with high tech equipment and figuring out how to use it to its full potential. I enjoy the challenge of composing and executing a shot in difficult light, or of trying to capture the beauty and feeling of a place and time.


----------



## Kristofgss (Apr 16, 2013)

For memories. I only have a few pictures and wirtten cards of my grandparents and little memories, their graves have been removed and I so often wish I had more pictures of how their lives were and wished I could hear their voices one more time. So when my wife and I had children, I started taking pictures of the thousands of little things that attracted my attention and video fragments of their family and grandparents so that when they grow up, they can look back on them.
I also shoot lots of other stuff, but that's the prime reason. When we're no longer around, at least some of the pictures will be. They will probably not be that good or special, but it's like memories which you can still touch or see moving.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have two kids(4&2yrs). I want to capture all the memories with the best tool that I can afford, since they only grow-up one.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I have two kids(4&2yrs). I want to capture all the memories with the best tool that I can afford, since they only grow-up one.



+1 ... Same here


----------



## 2n10 (Apr 16, 2013)

I do photography to record my other hobby, aquariums, and because I enjoy it and want to remember things that I found interesting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 16, 2013)

pharmaphotog said:


> To me, photography is just like golf. One good shot keeps me coming back for more.
> 
> I earn money for side jobs; however, I would still have all of my gear if I were never compensated for it.



+1...I use to play 2-3 time a week. Now with 2 kids, there is no most no times left in the day for anything else.

Still keeping my Taylormade R7 TP driver & fairway woods, Taylormade Rac TP MB irons and all time fav. ScottyCameron Newport2 putter(1st version) though


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 16, 2013)

K3nt said:


> It started out as a trial, got my 7D for personal use and didn't think anything about it. Then I thought, I _have_ to learn this stuff as it would be embarrassing going around with a 7D on Full auto.  So I got a few books and was hooked, things just sort of escalated from there and now it's earning some money as a side job.
> 
> I agree with previous posters, good stress relief and I enjoy it, plus, there's always some new thing I want to get out and try. A lot of inspiration comes from the likes of flickr et al. "Whoa! How'd they do that? I want to try it too." -sort of thing.



My story is exactly the same right down to the 7D as my first body for personal use! I just fell in love with photography! I even sold my BMW motorcycle (another expensive hobby) to buy more photography gear!! Its such an addiction!!


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm a professional visual artist. Photography is just another form of expression.


----------



## ecka (Apr 16, 2013)

Life seems to be so short, mostly because we don't remember every precious moment of it, while trying to forget all the worst that had happened to us. Photography helps to remember everything , the good, the bad and the boring (unfortunately).


----------



## Pakman (Apr 16, 2013)

I like photography because it clears my head when my only aim is to get that shot. I also like the feeling of satisfaction I get when I get a shot that I like. I personally think its quite the deterrent to becoming complacent in everyday life, or falling into a boring day-in-day-out routine.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 16, 2013)

.
This is stunningly perfect. Surely the most profound thing I've ever read on this forum. I can't imagine I'll read anything better this day!

Thanks!!!



dirtcastle said:


> Photography is like a conversation with someone who lets me ask lots of questions. But I usually only get a good answer when I ask a good question.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 16, 2013)

It makes me happy, plain and simple.


----------



## Rocguy (Apr 16, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> Ummmm....because I can't draw or paint very well?
> ;D



This. 



JPAZ said:


> It forces me to slow down and look around me. Even when I don't take a pic, I'll admire the view or the lighting or the architecture just a bit differently.



But also this.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 16, 2013)

I do photography because it is a good excuse to go canoeing. I go canoeing because it is a good excuse to do photography.


----------



## Hugo Fisher (Apr 16, 2013)

For the money.

I love money.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 16, 2013)

'cause I can't draw, paint, sing, play a musical instrument, or cook outside a box. :-\


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 16, 2013)

There are way less people on this forum that are do photography for $$$ (either full or part-time) than I would have guessed!! I make a little money on the side. I have done two weddings so far, family & senior pictures & have sold some landscape prints as well, but I still do it more as a hobby than anything. I say its mostly a hobby because I don't make NEARLY enough money with the photography to pay for all the gear I own & buy on a regular basis.

I just thought that there would be more guys on here doing on the side.....I mean most of you guys have some very nice kits & have a lot of money invested to not make a little extra on the side.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 16, 2013)

Because it relaxes me.
Because it gives me something to do whenever I go somewhere.
Because it is a reason to go out and see stuff.
Because it is something I can take my girlfriend along with (unlike mountain biking).
Because it allows me to express myself artistically.
Because I like the technology.


----------



## stilscream (Apr 16, 2013)

It's a little of all these answers. I plunged $37k into a hobby because I enjoy tech and seeing what the different lenses or bodies do better. I started it as an ice breaker to meet girls at fetish balls, but when I got married, I got more serious. My parents died of cancer andleft me a lot of $$. They were into photography when they first met, though film was too complicated for me at that time.

I was bought a 7d by my fiancee as an engagement present. My sister shoots Nikon, but Canon seamed easier to understand and 7d was my 1st love. 8fps! Now, I have a 1DX. And it's mostly for adoration from friends. My wife cannot play pool to save her life, which was my last obsession.

I would have zero problem selling many of my lenses or bodies if and when I need to. In the meantime I get to capture my life to relive at a later time. One day I may make money off of it, but I wouldn't know what to charge. Besides, there are more to learn out there.


----------



## wako (Apr 16, 2013)

stilscream said:


> Now, I have a 1DX. And it's mostly for adoration from friends.



A 1DX for a hobby? Now i feel a lot better about my 5D  but those are some amazing pictures.

Wow when i made this thread i was really expecting most people to be full time or part time photogs. Seems a lot of us are the same, willing to spend (a lot) money for a hobby. Cool


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 17, 2013)

wako said:


> Seems a lot of us are the same, willing to spend (a lot) money for a hobby. Cool



Yes, and it gets worse if you have multiple (expensive) hobbies, like me...


----------



## bereninga (Apr 17, 2013)

dirtcastle said:


> Photography is like a conversation with someone who lets me ask lots of questions. But I usually only get a good answer when I ask a good question.


+1


----------



## tpatana (Apr 17, 2013)

I do it for the chicks


----------



## nycny (Apr 17, 2013)

Photographs create normalcy. They have power to persuade and to motivate into action. I attempt to consider the social, political, economic, environmental, racial and religious over and undertones of my pictures. What do my images say about me and my biases? Photographs are a method of communication, and the part I love is making a picture that can evoke a response in my audience. It is these photographs that are endlessly complex and possibly have a longer life span than me.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 17, 2013)

for me it was two Heart Attacks and bypass surgery at 45 yr old I needed some thing to help with being a workaholic the best thing I ever did is start shooting I love it .


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 17, 2013)

tpatana said:


> I do it for the chicks



lol... your answer has made my day. and yes, i am doing for chicks too... but more like Dyland777. below are some of examples that i have recently done for my daughters...

note: these images are linked from my facebook and was shot with my canon 30d (available light). the other two of mines are saved for big events or outing with family and friends. canon 30d and 50mm f/1.4 is my everyday toys... and one thing that i have fogotten to say that this is chanlenge hobby imo...


----------



## jman (Apr 17, 2013)

I enjoy photography because it allows me to experience things in a unique way. It gives me more of a reason to go out and visit more places. I like trying to capture memories of my family to remember while I am away. I shoot for myself to remember the people and things that I love.


----------



## silversurfer96 (Apr 17, 2013)

It's what keeps me sane... Like some, I make no money from it. But with this uncurable hobby, I am able to record every step of my little ones. I grew up with hardly any pictures and I wish I have had the opportunity to see those pictures then.

I love how the camera/lens can capture an image in a certain way--blur the background away or everything in full focus... or the sense of tension and motion within the image. If desired, it can freeze anything in mid-air. Always looking how I can frame what is before me.


----------



## TexasBadger (Apr 18, 2013)

Because if I draw a rock and a tree, I have to label them so you can tell which one is the tree.


----------



## rpt (Apr 18, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> Because if I draw a rock and a tree, I have to label them so you can tell which one is the tree.


Same here. In the seventh grade I drew a bird and people thought it was a frog! This way if they think a bird is a frog it is their eyesight that is in question


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 18, 2013)

rpt said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > Because if I draw a rock and a tree, I have to label them so you can tell which one is the tree.
> ...



gotta love those sense of humor


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Apr 18, 2013)

I like photography for the challenge, variety, and the art. I love the colors and light. I like that I can capture moments that are only visible for an instant and then gone forever. One of my favorites is creating an image that is completely different than reality by using flash or ambient light that is manipulated and controlled. The earned money also helps keep things rolling along.


----------



## M.ST (Apr 18, 2013)

Photography was my fulltime job in the last 15 years to earn a lot of money.

Now it´s a lot of fun because i have enough money, don´t need to work every day and I can decide the way I shoot the picture for my customers. I am in the fashion and fine art business.

But photography is not only a job for me, it´s also my hobby.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys, there are a few reasons I do photography:
The first is that my dad did! ( also why I got into my other hobby, Triumph cars. ) Dad documented most everything we did through slide photography, one of my memories is the slide shows! 
I find I view the world in more detail like a lot of you guys.
I use it to document my other hobby! 
I use it as a tool to document jobs, mainly those jobs I am pleased with or even, inflate chest I did that proud of. 8) 
I use it to document things I find on jobs to try to stop them biting me in the butt at a later date. 

loved this reply, 



dirtcastle said:


> Photography is like a conversation with someone who lets me ask lots of questions. But I usually only get a good answer when I ask a good question.





TexasBadger said:


> Because if I draw a rock and a tree, I have to label them so you can tell which one is the tree.



Yes sounds like my level of ability at art, never got away with flicking paint at the canvas as art either! :

Now need to add to try to get pictures of birds of prey like Stilscream just posted, lovely pics of beautiful subjects, they are always above me when I try, silhouette against sky. :'(


----------



## adhocphotographer (Apr 18, 2013)

1) For the art and enjoyment of capturing a beautiful shot of something wonderful or finding beauty where people overlook it! The pride i get from showing people my work and them enjoying it.

2) To document my life, create memories that will hopefully surprise me and remind me of events when i look back in later life.

3) It appeases my inner geek... I like technical things and enjoy learning and mastering, er, things (languages excluded).

Photography, combining all of the above, makes for a perfect hobby for me; producing beautiful photos, that will remind me of places of been seen, while always challenging me.


----------



## stilscream (Apr 18, 2013)

wako said:


> stilscream said:
> 
> 
> > Now, I have a 1DX. And it's mostly for adoration from friends.
> ...


 Thank you for the compliment. I always enjoy enablers!


----------



## jcoz (Apr 21, 2013)

I got lazy and did not go through every posts...but I do sell pictures from time to time on Alamy.com and what I tell my wife is "honey, I can pay back all this gear in the next 40 years if I continue selling pictures". 

Just to say that there is a slight chance it might become a cheap hobby by the tine I retire ^^


----------



## gary samples (Apr 22, 2013)

to send time with my family
Great grand son and he is all ready a pixel peeper


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2013)

gary samples said:


> to send time with my family
> Great grand son and he is all ready a pixel peeper



Nice shot Gary


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Photography was my fulltime job in the last 15 years to earn a lot of money.
> 
> Now it´s a lot of fun because i have enough money, don´t need to work every day and I can decide the way I shoot the picture for my customers. I am in the fashion and fine art business.
> 
> But photography is not only a job for me, it´s also my hobby.



I have 4 friends(wedding pro), they spend their time @ studio more than home.


----------



## nda (Apr 25, 2013)

to see what the world looks like photographed.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Apr 25, 2013)

I took it up to help me learn about how lenses and exposure work when I was a tv student.

The bug bit.

Now I do it because I really really enjoy it. It's for me. I don't take commissions. I reluctantly sell an image if asked, but it's absolutely mine. 

It's also amazing how different the process is from doing video, my day job, with the exact same gear.

It's gives me an excuse to drive around the clyde and west coast.

And I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## pedro (Apr 25, 2013)

It is my time to relax. Especially at night. This one I took yesterday at full moon. A train lit the scene, but I guess I have to go down to ISO 800 or even 400 that the whites in the pond won't get clipped again...any advice? Aperture was 2.8 on the 16-35. High ISOs due to darkness without any artificial lights.





Z96A3760bTLKLEINMaster by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 25, 2013)

I got into it in college as a hobby. After I graduated I started doing prototyping and design work and we needed a product photographer so I bought a 5dII, 50 1.4 and a speedlite and taught myself everything I needed from books and workshops. Now I shoot more subjects, but my primary focus is prototyping, patent writing and design. I would say its a 60-40 split now that I own and run my business. When I was working at the law firm prior it was more a 90/10 split.


----------



## sleepnever (Apr 25, 2013)

It gets me out of the house and usually to places I wouldn't go in any other circumstance. It allows me to explore areas around me that I didn't know were there and see some really cool things. It's a great challenge, but also a great relaxer when I'm out there. And it fills the void in my artsy side since I quit drawing and such years ago. Very expensive hobby =)


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Apr 25, 2013)

First: I can't draw to save my life. Second: I love capturing moments and emotions. But the most important thing to me: There is nothing to me like the feeling you get when you press the shutter button and you just KNOW that you just captured a great moment. There are these moment in portrait shoots where the model responds to something in a way that is purely "him" or "her". And if you capture these moments it's a great feeling.  Like this picture from the portrait session last weekend. I just love it.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 25, 2013)

because I'm not talented enough to draw, paint, act, sing, or dance on a pole.


----------



## dolina (Apr 25, 2013)

To relax, have fun and giggles.

What I do not get is why so many try to meddle with my past time. ;D

Get a life, fool! Or better yet quit your day job and do something more lucrative like being a call center agent.


----------



## dstppy (Apr 25, 2013)

Three answers come to mind:
"To Win Friends and Influence People" (or to meet girls ;D ).
To not would be to rob the world of a genius. :
When you have the camera, no one is pointing one at you.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 25, 2013)

Pictures look ten fold better when I'm not in front of the camera.


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Three answers come to mind:
> "To Win Friends and Influence People" (or to meet girls ;D ).
> To not would be to rob the world of a genius. :
> When you have the camera, no one is pointing one at you.


I had not figured the third one


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2013)

I feel much better after seeing this poll. I thought I was little crazy spending that much $ into camera gear just for family photos ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 26, 2013)

I have for many years said that I would rather go blind than not being able to listen to music. Now that I've owned a few cameras and used them for a number of years, I'm more and more willing to sacrifice an ear and keep (at least) one eye.

Caveat: If you show me a picture of Justin Bieber and play one of his songs, I might end up both blind and deaf...


----------



## rpt (Apr 26, 2013)

DominoDude said:


> I have for many years said that I would rather go blind than not being able to listen to music. Now that I've owned a few cameras and used them for a number of years, I'm more and more willing to sacrifice an ear and keep (at least) one eye.
> 
> Caveat: If you show me a picture of Justin Bieber and play one of his songs, I might end up both blind and deaf...


LOL! Well, just my opinion, but he sings better than I can...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 26, 2013)

to get the bitches


----------

